

Musicians: "Everything you need to know about music copyright and publishing" - budivoogt
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/permalink/2014/02/28/understandpublishing

======
budivoogt
There's one topic of the music industry that's always been vague to many,
including myself - music copyright and publishing.

Nowhere on the web could I find a comprehensive guide that covered everything
on the subject. So I've attempted to make one, detailing all aspects of music
copyright and publishing, and how to monetize it. Practical stuff for
musicians and industry professionals.

It's gone live over at the great people of Digital Music News.

If you have any questions or comments, please fire away :)

